# Updated Microsoft Privacy Policy Details What Xbox One Is Recording



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *New privacy policy details outlined *
> *Microsoft *brought privacy concerns to the forefront of gaming with the introduction of the Kinect peripheral, and with the advent of the Xbox One, which uses the same technology, users are concerned as to what exactly the console will collect as far as personal information goes.


Updated Microsoft Privacy Policy Details What Xbox One Is Recording | Maximum PC


----------

